# Dog poo question - not for the squeamish



## snack_pack85 (May 3, 2009)

I am so sorry, and embarrassed to ask this here, but the net has given me no answers. I know a lot of us are dog owners and I was wondering if any of you have seen this. Lately when we go out to clean up Tia's BM's we've noticed small black bugs crawling all over them. I was worried they were worms but we looked it up and they don't look at all like what is on her BM's.

The bugs are slightly bigger than an ant but smaller than pincher bugs (my dh says they sort of look like pincher bugs too, but I am not sure).

They aren't just on the BM's either, they have burrowed into to it as well. I am worried she's got something else like worms. We don't leave her droppings out for too long two days at the most, the last time they were all over less than a day old droppings.


----------



## Scotch (May 3, 2009)

Check a fresh poop, before the garden bugs have a chance to find it. This site may be helpful in identifying SOME parasites: CLICK ME

If you still have concerns about what you see, use a clean baggie to scoop up a fresh sample and take it to your vet for analysis. Intestinal parasites can kill your dog, but they're easily treated with prescription drugs. Do not waste time on any home remedies you may read about -- your dog's life could be at stake. 

Chelsea:







Cody:


----------



## kitchenelf (May 3, 2009)

I would venture to say that this is simply because it is not cleaned up right away, hence, bugs/beetles of some kind, are getting in there from the ground, not from inside your dog.  The only thing that could be in your dog feces is some sort of worm, not a black bug.  If you are really unsure call your vet (but you already knew that, I'm sure.)


----------



## getoutamykitchen (May 3, 2009)

If you are seeing these bugs as she is relieving herself then yes take her to the vet along with a sample in a zip-loc bag. 
If you are seeing these bugs in her poo later on in the day then they are just bugs that were already outside in the ground and are breaking down the poo pile she left for them, which is what I see a lot of her in FL also.


----------



## Barbara L (May 4, 2009)

I just stopped in to see who's not squeamish!  LOL

Seriously, the advice you have been given is good, so I have nothing to add.

Scotch, your dogs are GORGEOUS!!!

Barbara


----------



## Scotch (May 4, 2009)

Barbara L said:


> ...Scotch, your dogs are GORGEOUS!!!
> 
> Barbara


Thanks! Unfortunately, Chelsea is no longer with us. Both great dogs, both adopted.


----------



## Claire (May 4, 2009)

To me, it sounds like a garden bug that has latched on to your dog's poo.  Most intestinal animals that climb into your dogs look like rice or small worms.  That said, I'd take mine to the vet if it continues.  Especially since you've said you've found them on the dog as well as on the poo.  I know it isn't cheap, but owning pets isn't cheap.  Take him/her in and have him/her checked.  Make sure you take a poo sample in with you when you go (preferably with bugs).


----------

